
4 Years of Data Science at Schibsted Media Group - svanevik
https://medium.com/@ASvanevik/4-years-of-data-science-at-schibsted-media-group-abba83854509
======
mewwts
> Because your existing data can limit the solution space, and it can distract
> you from finding the best approach. You’ll be stuck in a local optimum where
> you try to shoehorn every problem into the dataset you have available

Found this to be a very insightful quote, and something I haven't really
thought about before.

